# Big day smoking Salmon



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2012)

Yesterday spent the day smoking 15# of king salmon that the Mrs recently caught.  Used the basic dark brown sugar / non iodized salt dry mix along with 20 crushed cloves of fresh garlic.  After brining over night and it had air dried for a couple hours,  I. Lightly brushed with honey followed with a light sprinkle of course pepper.

Then into the big chief it went.  Smoked for almost 3 hours until the internal temp hit 145 degrees.  My wife's fishing buddies have gone crazy over this stuff whenever she brings some on her fishing excursions.

Air drying before:







Being loaded:






Cooling off afterwards:










TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## bryce (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks awesome. 3 hours seems like the magic number for salmon. Do you prefer a dry rub or did you go with dry due to the sheer amount of salmon? We're going to smoke some salmon on Wednesday. Sure wish my smoker could hole 15 lbs worth! Soon....


----------



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2012)

I went with a dry mix only because it's the only type of brine mix I'm use to using.  Someday I hope to experiment outside the dry box.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jul 23, 2012)

cmayna,

Here is a great wet brine that i have been using. Not to sweet,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Nice looking fish

Robert


----------



## bryce (Jul 23, 2012)

cmayna said:


> I went with a dry mix only because it's the only type of brine mix I'm use to using.  Someday I hope to experiment outside the dry box.


i've only smoked salmon 4 x now. First 3 were dry brine, 4th was overnight wet brine. I think i like wet the best.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a nice load of Salmon! Since you have so much you and the Mrs.' might enjoy these recipes for a change of pace...

Give this a try....Good stuff!...JJ

Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Load of Sal's!

Try JJ's recipes even if you don't like a couple of the ingredients just omit them and use his recipe as a base/starter and add what you like. Good stuff.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice! Smoked salmon is one of my favorites! Great job!


----------



## wtipton (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a question Cmayna, What temp did you hold your smoker at? and what type of wood/pellets did you use?
 

Thanks

William

P.S. Next time you smoke salmon I want to come over they look wonderful!!!!!


----------



## cmayna (Aug 26, 2012)

Funny that you ask that question for my biggest battle has been to keep the smoker temp at the low 200's.  The heating element in my big chief is rated at 450 watts.  The frst time i had no problem getting up to 225.

More recently i would be happy if it got above 200.  Thus why yesterday I replaced the element with an adjustable 1000w hot plate element.

And yes today I am smoking more salmon.  Stay tuned for a new post.

Wood? Mostly have been using the good ole little chief's apple and cherry wood chips.  Am currently experimenting with the infamois A-Maze-N smoker and sawdust.

TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## wtipton (Aug 26, 2012)

More salmon... I am jealous. I have been looking at the a-maze-n smoker and sawdust also, but as a way to add the smoke while using charcoal as a heat source. Let us know if it works.

William


----------

